# Wearever Fountain pen/pencil



## Seer (Jul 5, 2016)

Found this at a thrift store on my vacation.  Pics not so good but it is a wearever Fountain Pen/Pencil.  The FP Tip has a broken tang and I know it needs some love but does anyone have any knowledge about this?
Thanks


----------



## bmachin (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice article here:

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!

Lots of posts at:  fountainpennetwork.com

Several for sale on Ebay.

Interesting.  I may look for one at the next pen show.

Bill


----------



## Seer (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get a NIB that looks like this It is from the pen above


----------



## bmachin (Jul 6, 2016)

Another article by Don Fluckinger:

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!

Also:  The Fountain Pen Network

FPN is a great source for anything fountain pen although like any public forum you will find a lot of misinformation.

Also:  FPGeeks Forum

You may need to cannibalize an old Wearever, or follow Don Fluckinger's idea an install a modern nib from a completely different pen.  Might be fun.

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 6, 2016)

While you are working on it -- there is a high probability that the ink sac needs to be replaced.

Indy-Pen-Dance is one source for replacement sacs.


----------



## KenV (Jul 6, 2016)

Jerry

You are climbing onto a slippery slope.  You may never escape.

That nib could potentially be reground to a much broader line.  Might be worth considering to keeping the original nib in working condition to enhance the value when your heirs sell it some day.

Have fun with this!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't want to mention this earlier in case it turned out to be my bad memory -- but I appear to have a pen with a very similar nib (and a similar design embossed in the clip, although not the name of the maker.)

I can't get the nib out without some extra grip (I have section pliers at home), but here's a photo for comparison with your nib.

If it's a match, I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Seer (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks I will keep it in mind pm me if you wish I still need to order the bladder and glue from Indy  and someone is sending me a 5mm nib to see if that will work.  



duncsuss said:


> I didn't want to mention this earlier in case it turned out to be my bad memory -- but I appear to have a pen with a very similar nib (and a similar design embossed in the clip, although not the name of the maker.)
> 
> I can't get the nib out without some extra grip (I have section pliers at home), but here's a photo for comparison with your nib.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seer (Jul 6, 2016)

The only issue Ken is the backside of the nib is corroded badly.  A real slippery slope but then I like to tinker with things to see how they work and if I can fix them.  



KenV said:


> Jerry
> 
> You are climbing onto a slippery slope.  You may never escape.
> 
> ...


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 6, 2016)

Seer said:


> Thanks I will keep it in mind pm me if you wish I  still need to order the bladder and glue from Indy  and someone is  sending me a 5mm nib to see if that will work.



I tapped the nib and feed out of the section and cleaned off the  worst of the crud, it now looks even more like the one you have.

I  just compared it to a regular #5 nib and feed, there's quite a  difference in the ones I've got, a #5 feed won't fit into the radius of  the old nib, and the wings of a #5 nib don't sit on the old feed.

It would be great if you can find a new nib for it, but if not feel free to get in touch.


----------



## pencap51 (Nov 25, 2016)

Seer said:


> Anyone know where I can get a NIB that looks like this It is from the pen above



The nib in question (Durium) is a gold plated nib. It's basically lower grade steel plated in very thin gold. Most of these nibs today (decades from when they were released) are corroded from the inside. 

I have numerous encounter with these type of nib and any attempt to write with them ends up in disappointment, or literally broken off tines because on some of them, the corrosion inside is not visible from the outside.

If you would like to enhance the value of the pen so it writes better, I'd suggest to find a Warranted 14K nib that is about the same size.

Basically anything that says Gold Plated after the 14K, is not a real 14K nib. I always strife for using and restoring only 14K nibs.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 26, 2016)

pencap51 said:


> If you would like to enhance the value of the pen so it writes better, I'd suggest to find a Warranted 14K nib that is about the same size.



That is easier said than done -- the shape is quite different from the Bock and Jowo nibs I've encountered :redface:


----------



## pencap51 (Nov 27, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> pencap51 said:
> 
> 
> > If you would like to enhance the value of the pen so it writes better, I'd suggest to find a Warranted 14K nib that is about the same size.
> ...



I'm sorry, I'm not trying to trivialize things, I said the above statement because I have accumulated quite a few of these 14K nibs and had gone through the pleasure (mostly pain) of replacing nibs of a lot of pens.

So yes, what I said may not apply to those who are more... normal


----------

